# Solved: Bad Request (invalid verb)????



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

my wife suddenly cannot access anything on her Avon Representitive account. no matter what she clicks on, we get a white screen that says "Bad Request (Invalid Verb). she can access everything on ANY other computer except ours. Its only this computer. the web says that fixes for this can be tricky. does anyone here know whats its all about and how to fix it? this is her home business and cant go without it for long.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/828726

Scroll to the bottom and try the two registry fixes (one at a time). Reboot between fixes. Make sure you back up the registry before you make any changes.

Courtney


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

neither of those registry fixes helped at all. what else is there?


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

plus, if the registry fixes you suggested didnt work, is it ok to leave those changes or should i undo the changes?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Either thing should be fine.


----------



## OldHP (Jun 4, 2009)

When you find out how to fix the problem, please let me know! I'm not an Avon rep, but I am trying to access the links on my rep's site, and get the same error message. Good luck, and thanks! The solutions from Microsoft's site didn't help, and neither did Avon's cust. serv. reps. They told me to clear the cache, allow cookies, delete temporary files, then restart. Didn't help. I told them so, and another rep emailed with the exact same instructions, and didn't answer an additional question I had, as well.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

i just found out this is IS my antivirus software that is causing the broblem. when i disable the software, the website works fine. so now i have to call the software co and have them tell me how to have the software recognize the website as safe. ill be doing that later today.


----------



## OldHP (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, thanks for posting that--it worked for me, too! This has been driving me bananas! Do you have Esetnod 32 antivirus, too?


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah, i have ESET too. i love it! 100x's better than anything else out there...except maybe its a little TOO sensitive considiering the problem we're having. i e-mailed them to find out how to configure the software to allow my website, and they gave me their phone number and told me to call them and theyll guide me thru the steps. man, i dont want ot call England for this. oh well. hey, good luck to you as well!


----------



## OldHP (Jun 4, 2009)

They got a message from me, too, lol. Guess I'll be hearing from them soon! Thanks for keeping me informed on this.


----------



## contessa (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you all for your info. I use Eset too and was really missing my Avon site.


----------



## OldHP (Jun 4, 2009)

Glad this helped you! Eset had me download the latest version of the antivirus (no extra charge) and that took care of the problem. Happy Avon shopping!


----------

